# In Defense of Furries



## lordshadrach (Jun 5, 2018)

This is my first post I admit, but I made a great defense of furries in this video. 

Also, if you want to see the sheer stupidity of someone, check out VoltageHQ and his stupid replies.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 5, 2018)

Nah, mate. Your like/dislike ratio tells otherwise..


----------



## lordshadrach (Jun 5, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Nah, mate. Your like/dislike ratio tells otherwise..


People who rated it low were furhaters. I made the video in your defense.


----------



## lordshadrach (Jun 5, 2018)

okb212 said:


> i didn't watch it what


Hmm?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 5, 2018)

lordshadrach said:


> People who rated it low were furhaters. I made the video in your defense.


Why? We don't need to defend ourselves.


----------



## lordshadrach (Jun 5, 2018)

okb212 said:


> i just didn't understand why you wanted to post a 2015 video here.


Would you rather an updated video for 2018?


----------



## lordshadrach (Jun 5, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Why? We don't need to defend ourselves.


I was just tired of the furhate and wanted to speak out against it.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 5, 2018)

Furries a little too busy fighting each other right now to be worrying about what the outside world thinks of us.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 5, 2018)

lordshadrach said:


> I was just tired of the furhate and wanted to speak out against it.


If people want to hate, let them hate. Let them wallow in their ignorance and intolerance.

Besides. Furries care very little in general about what non-Furries think of them, if at all.


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 5, 2018)

That was cute! :3

I think there's no need to worry, as the others mentioned. You had the best of intentions, though, and I appreciate the effort.


----------



## Ginza (Jun 5, 2018)

I like where your heart is at. It’s nice to see someone with an open mind.

I wouldn’t pay too much mind to those who hate on a furry’s lifestyle. It says more about who they are, than who you are. 

Let the people hate! You do you :3


----------



## Nyashia (Jun 7, 2018)

This reminds me of


----------

